# 88 5000CD



## manandfox (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello,
I found an Audi 5000CD (Olympic Edition







)... do you guys know much about this car? I dont know mileage but I think its in alright condition. What do I need to look for on this car? Is it susceptible to rust? Is it worth ~$2500?
Thanks Alot, James


----------



## Audi Quattro (Apr 7, 2007)

I had one of those. Mine was red, I was running the QLCC chip and 1.9 W/G spring. Fun car but I ran into alot of turbo problems from being 200,000 on the speedo. Good luck


----------



## manandfox (Dec 11, 2006)

well, I'm not above throwin a new turbo on it. any problems I should look out for in general?


----------

